# Emersed plant for open top betta tank?



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Something low light like Java fern that you could tie to a piece of small driftwood or rock. But this would be submersed. Oh well... A tought anyway!


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

bettas are jumpers so ya know....


----------



## yv1 (Sep 26, 2003)

i have the same setup for my betta. anything will grow in there, the light being 7 watts and the tank barely 1/2 gallon gives a lot of watts per gallon. 

if you really want to, yu ocan modify the neck of the clip on light to bring it closer to the water line.

i can also say that my betta has never jumped ship, but they are all different. 

as for emersed plants, i think anything would do well since there is so much light.


----------



## westwood (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I am a bit worried about her jumping out, but the water level is about 1.5" from the top so hopefully she will do okay. I think I will try either my brazil sword or take a trip to the lfs and see if I can't find anything else that says it will grow emersed. If anyone has any suggestions as to a specific plant that would do well in this setup I would appreciate it. I saw some pics of a tank with some tall bamboo growing out of a tank which was very appealing, if I can find some I might try that as well.


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

I got some Hygrofila and cacomba that become emersed and as I took my glass cover off of the tank, they bloomed. Way kewl I thought, however both seem like they would overwhelm a tank like that. I have seen some people use like small bits of ricca though.

Ray


----------



## Junebug720 (Oct 6, 2003)

My girlfriend had this exact setup and her betta jumped out. I thought the exact same thing about the water level . I would definately recommend putting som sort of cover over it to prevent jumping.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

If you want emersed use a sword. I had one in a bottle, and all plnat, fish and snails did fine. Look at the pics. I linked them in another thread too, but I'm too lazy to relink. (I'll edit later)

http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v128/virgilisk/Plants/Emersed_sword_1.jpg
http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v128/virgilisk/Plants/Emersed_sword_2.jpg
http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v128/virgilisk/Plants/Emersed_sword_3.jpg
http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v128/virgilisk/Plants/Emersed_sword_4.jpg

It might as well prevent your fish from jumping out, they are more calm when the leaves block some of the light right above.[/url]


----------

